# sorry, gotta plug my cooking blog



## dr. zoidberg (May 22, 2006)

Hey peeps, I'm sorry to do this, but this i've been lurking on this board for quite awhile and i've got to plug my cooking blog. 360.yahoo.com/korgboy98

enjoy and feel free to post comments ( NO FRIGGIN SPAM!!)

Okay, the previous link has a link to my blog, but i think this is a direct link Yahoo! 360° - Dr. Zoidberg's Blog


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Found your profile but not your blog.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

If you look in the upper left area of the screen, you'll see the "Blog" link.

Dr. Zoidberg,

No need to lurk, please feel free to be an active member here at ChefTalk.


----------



## dr. zoidberg (May 22, 2006)

fixed it, just check the original message up top for the link


----------



## dr. zoidberg (May 22, 2006)

You guys have GOT to check out my blog for a recipe that i just posted... i mean WOWIE!!! it's the "Shrimp in Cilantro Sauce" posted on 3 May 07.


----------

